# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Wave Einsteigerin

## Meermaid

Hey 
Ich bruchte dringend ein paar Tipps bzgl Wellenanfnger tauglichen spots und die richtigen Bedingungen.  Ich habe wirklich Probleme durch die Brandung zu kommen bzw in der Brandung zu starten,  denke aber auch das die Bedingungen dann einfach nicht optimal sind (direkt auflandiger Wind, ungeordnete kabbelwelle...)  klitmller (muschelriff)  habe ich letztes Jahr ausprobiert und wurde einfach nur gnadenlos durchgewaschen,  weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich mich in der Welle verhalten muss.  Ich finde dass dort die Wellen geordneter laufen als z.b auf rm oder an der Ostsee, das msste doch dann eigentlich leichter zu surfen sein oder?  Ich surfe eigentlich schon recht sicher (Halse &  wende,  Schlaufen,  Trapez sitzen) und auch starkwind erprobt (zumindest auf flachwasser und kleiner ostseewelle) minimale Sprnge sind auch schon vorgekommen.  Ich wei halt nur nicht wann (Windrichtung, tide) ich wohin (s-h/dk) muss um endlich weiter zu kommen....

----------


## wartetaufwind

Hallo,

also bei direkt auflandigen Wind ist es m.E. oft so gut wie unmglich, durch den Shorebreak zu kommen, zumindest wenn man keinen geeigneten Einstiegspunkt hat (Und zum Beispiel in der Mitte einer Bucht starten msste). 

Ein Trick ist, eine Stelle am Ufer/Strand zu suchen, wo man erstmal Halbwind/Raumwind fahren kann. Das geht zum Beispiel, wenn du eine Bucht hast. Dann kannst du eventuell am Strand entlanglaufen und weiter in Luv einsteigen.

Dann solltest du nach einem Spot auf dem Wasser Ausschau halten, wo die Wellen nicht so hoch und durcheinander reinkommen. Oft geht das an einer Mole oder eben eher am Rand einer Bucht.

Wenn andere Windsurfer drauen sind, geht es auf jeden Fall. Dann schau denen zu und noch besser: Rede mit denen, die gerade rauskommen oder reingehen wollen. Es braucht oft mehrere Anlufe. Wenn Du mde wirst, mach Pause und versuch es wieder.

Wichtig ist der Wasserstart. Hinteren Fu unter den Po ziehen und versuchen, den Mastfu mit zu "essen", also Kopf bers Board bringen.

Das ist halt das Problem bei auflandigem Wind: Du kannst nicht Richtung drauen Wasserstarten, du musst halbwind bis raumwind Wasserstarten, das heit quasi etwas Richtung Ufer. Es klappt dann, wenn Du so tief reingehen kannst, dass Du Wasserstarten kannst und ein paar Meter Halbwind/Raumwind fahren kannst, um Geschwindigkeit aufzunehmen und im besten Fall ins gleiten zu kommen.

Das Ganze wird schon wesentlich einfacher, wenn der Wind schrg auflandig kommt. Dann auch mglichst nach luv am Strand laufen.

Fr die Spotsuche:
Hol dir den Spotguide Europe oder schau im Internet und such dir den richtigen Spot zur Windrichtung. Sprich mit anderen SurferInnen vor Ort, wo sie hinfahren wrden, wenn der Wind aus XY kommt. Und noch mal: Sprich mit den SurferInnen vor Ort, an welcher Stelle sie rein gehen und schau ihnen zu.

----------

